
What's killing the news business: A belief in corporations. - glower
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/11/lessonsFromTheDemiseOfNews.html
======
slapshot
It lost me at "Microsoft, Apple, Oracle, IBM, DEC, Compaq, HP, Lotus, Sun,
Netscape, Google, Twitter. Over the years they come and go, and they never
solve problems."

I can think of quite a few problems that Google solved. Same for HP, Lotus,
Sun, Apple, Oracle, IBM, DEC, and Netscape.

Take the example of Apple -- it revived itself from near-death after the
original Mac desktop platform proved unprofitable.

Take the example of IBM -- kids these days might not remember it, but IBM used
to make hardware. Now it makes practically none, but still has a massive and
useful business.

Take Google -- it didn't always dominate advertising.

Etc.

I think Twitter is probably the only company on that list that hasn't
undergone at least one fundamental transformation, and that's simply a matter
of time.

------
m0th87
I usually like Dave Winer's posts. They are sometimes outlandish, but there is
usually some beef behind his point. This is a joke. Turning Newsweek into a
bunch of blogs would be brand suicide.

Corporations rise and fall because that's the natural order of things. It's
not because they have nothing to contribute: after all, startups do it too!
Every single corporation he lists provided some valuable contribution to the
marketplace, and some of them are continuing to innovate.

